
Maxwell: Like Material Design or Bootstrap for the SwiftUI Revolution - markmaxwell
https://github.com/maxwelldesign/lux
======
markmaxwell
Hey hello

We invite the hacker news community to try MAXWELL, a Look development
framework composed of an Open Source DSL/Lirbary called LUX , and an
interactive specification app called MAXWELL offering also its source code for
research and learning.

feedback lux@maxwell.design

